# What root ferts/tabs are you using ?!?



## Alexpatrascu

Hi guys.

I was wondering what root tabs are you using, what would you recommend ?!?

I know there are a few choices out there but I don't know which one is the best.

I have a 30 gal aquarium with CaribSea Tahitian Moon Sand and I'd like to add some root tabs.

I was checking eBay also and I saw quite a few products.

Lemme know what you're using.

Thanks.


----------



## iBetta

I use this one to help my hair grass send runners faster. so far so good!

http://reviews.petco.com/3554/112621/api-api-root-tabs-aquarium-plant-fertilizer-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## Kooka

I use Flourish tabs that I order on eBay. Cheaper and no tax. If you buy in bulk they reduce the shipping charges.


----------



## df001

In the past ive used the flourish tabs with success, this time around I was thinking of trying the DIY gel capsuls of slow release ferts ie osmacote. Mostly a time vs $ issue, the flourish tabs are way $$$


----------



## Will

I've used both API ROOT TABS and also SEACHEM FLUORISH TABS. Both with good success.

I might like to try the TOTAL Tabs from www.aquariumplants.com maybe though.


----------



## Alexpatrascu

In the past I've used the flourish tabs with success myself but I'm trying to get some info on other tabs....maybe there's something better out there....


----------



## matti2uude

I've been trying to get Root Medic fert tabs but they haven't arrived yet. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Check this out Matt:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RootMedic-C...271?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0cc75067

Take a look at the description:


> Guaranteed to perform better than *other* imitators!


And the guy posted a pic of his capsules(transparent) and a pic of the real RootMedic(white and green) and states they are the same  !!!!


----------



## ubr0ke

if you can find osmocote plus, use that...buy a container of that and some gel caps and you will have root tabs for life. Osmocote plus is equal too or better then most root tabs on the market.


----------



## Canadianbettas

I stopped using root tabs.. too expensive... and have to replace too often.

I use Pottery clay + Osmocote and Organic potting soil... topped off with regular substrate


----------



## Amazongypsy

ubr0ke said:


> if you can find osmocote plus, use that...buy a container of that and some gel caps and you will have root tabs for life. Osmocote plus is equal too or better then most root tabs on the market.


I have used root medic complete(green/white capsule) and iron plus(clear capsule) with great results. Perhaps Justin is selling on ebay too??

I now use osmocote frozen in ice cubes and inserted in substrate with *same* results......much cheaper!!


----------



## fishclubgirl

Whatever one's on sale....


----------



## Alexpatrascu

fishclubgirl said:


> Whatever one's on sale....


Haha, true that....

And where does one go to buy the osmocote plus ?!?

The idea with gel caps is good, so is the one with clay...but I guess I'll go with gel caps, easier.


----------



## Amazongypsy

Alexpatrascu said:


> Haha, true that....
> 
> And where does one go to buy the osmocote plus ?!?


Home depot or garden centers.


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Thanks.

And after I put the stuff in the gel caps...how may caps do I use for what surface ?!?

I have a shallow tank(30"L x 18"W x 14"H)

And how often I have to "re-plant" them(the gel caps) into the substrate ?!?


----------



## ubr0ke

you can use about 5 grams/sq ft..a scale helps..but if you don't have access to one just lay one cap every 6 inches.

replace caps in substrate every 3 months.


----------



## Alexpatrascu

I do have a small jewelry/pocket scale(0.1g - 300g) so I guess I'll use that one.

The "one cap every 6 inches" is OK too I guess, but there are 8 sizes(000, 00, 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5) for the gel caps so it's not that "accurate" !!!

I just bought *THESE* caps and I think each cap can hold ~1g of stuff...according to the attached pic !!!

Will see exactly how much after I buy the Osmocote.


----------



## ubr0ke

make sure to buy osmocote plus..its made by scotts...
http://www.scotts.com/smg/catalog/productTemplate.jsp?proId=prod140020&itemId=cat50116
Im not sure about Ontario but its hard to find in Alberta.

if you have a scale just add 5 grams per sq ft...


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Yeah, I'll have to check in the garden section at HomeDepot in Montreal.

I hope they have it.


----------



## ubr0ke

try emailing... [email protected] they have an office in Ontario nothing in Quebec tho..if you cant find any.


----------



## shadow_cruiser

Now that garden season is upon us, home depot, lowes, canadian tire, etc is stocking the seasonal section. I went out today looking for Osmocote Plus but could not find one single package. I asked every store and 2 out of 4 said they did carry it awhile back but it's now replaced with Miracle Grow Shake and Feed. I checked the plantedtank forums and folks in the US are also having the hardest time finding it.

I checked the product label of Shake and Feed, it doesn't contain any micro-nutrients which Osmocote Plus does. Oh well, better than paying an arm and a leg for flourish tabs.


----------

